# Salt Creek WMA



## ducks (Sep 11, 2010)

just a heads up on Salt Creek WMA, the recent frag spraying and burn has benifited the marsh quite considerably, but unfortinately the new growth appears to be only 1'-2' at the tallest in most place across the entire west side as of tonights recon. it will most likley be some of the toughest boat hunting most of us may have seen on the marsh, it will be tough to even hide a boat let alone hunt out of a blind, also becarful when running in the dark do to the fact that there are dirt mounds that are quite numerous and run west to east and some north to south toward the inlet creek, these mounds are about 6' tall some less and maybe 20' apart see pics. Any how just a heads up and good luck to all this season. :shock:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting.. what is the purpose of these mounds? I havent ever taken my boat out there but it has always intreaged me. I hunted out there years ago on foot. lots of good land out there! 


gee


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They're speed bumps....  :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> They're speed bumps....  :lol:


Or blinds, once the weeds fill in. The first pic of the mounds and dry lake bed made it look to me like they were trying to dredge out a channel so it could be just a bit deeper, and the mounds were markers for the channel.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i talked with Randy Berger about Salt Creek when i was out spraying with the DWR. he said that Salt Creek has about 100 yrs of silt build up from all the farm fields. Randy told me that the big dredge will be next year. those small islands will be made into a big long one. anyhow hopefully some good things will happen to a once really awesome marsh!


----------



## BNOVA (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure is alot of Mosquitos out that way!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man Im glad to see them doing some up there Finley. Well it will be a tuff hunt up there this year.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you think having the marsh drained all summer will effect the the number of ducks there on opening day?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

captain said:


> Do you think having the marsh drained all summer will effect the the number of ducks there on opening day?


I would think it would have to some degree, how badly I can only guess, I recon how badly it affects the numbers will depend on if they kept the rest area and ponds that were outside the dredging area flooded.

I don't make it up there very much, but I know a lot of folks that do. Hopefully once they get it flooded, the birds will migrate in from PSG and the surrounding areas.

I'm sure in a few years the end results from the dredging will be worth the reduced opportunities now.


----------

